# Тонус мышц шеи, лица



## alenka2712 (11 Авг 2015)

Здравствуйте,помогите разобраться в проблеме. 
Девушка 27 лет. Беспокоит тонус мышц справа лица(над ухом,над бровью(очень сильно,даже есть "борозда"от очень спазмированной мышцы),вокруг глаза, шеи начиная от основания черепа справа сзади до ключицы, плечо часто ноет и как-бы подвернуто к груди,не расправлено как левое. Из-за спазмов голову слегка тянет вправо к плечу,но если попытаться достать подбородком до правого плеча появляется боль в спазмированных мышцах. Пила,колола мидокалм,ксефокам. Улучшени были пока принимаешь. При  ходьбе,лежа и сразу после сна лучше! Сидеть очень "тянет",даже где-то по середине спины болеть начинает. Есть небольшое ощущение в правой руке,будто отекла(не онемение,а именно будто вены "налились") Как-то даже(пока долго не пила таблетки) прострелило от позвоночника к плечу при попытке повернуть голову вправо. (Возможно спала неудобно,не знаю) Часто от небольшого стресса появляется давление 130:90 и заметила,что начинаю хотеть в туалет по маленькому чаще,чем когда в покое.
Больше всего беспокоит асимметрия лица,конечно,появившася в рез-те,видимо,спазма мышц и очень спазмированная косая мышца лба.
К слову,первые симптомы начала замечать пару лет назад в виде впадинки над бровью,а потом и "полосочки" у верхнего правого края лба.Как я теперь понимаю,мышца постепенно спазмировалась.  Незадолго до этого был отит и впоследствии от ветра стало болеть правое ухо,а позже и вся правая часть головы. Но только от ветра и холода.  
Так же 10 лет уже нет 6ки справа сверху и есть проблемы с внчс.
Доктора ставят диагноз:остехондроз и отправляют лечить внчс(связывают эту "странную симптоматику",как одна доктор выразилась, с проблемой в суставе). Другой доктор ставит спондилогенная цервикалгия,прозолгия( а до этого,за несколько месцев заподозрил  задне-шейный симпатолический синдром,видимо потом передумал) Третий говорит что всему виной протрузии,которые оказывают воздействие на нервные корешки. Еще одна отправляет сдать на церулоплазмин,билирубин и пр(я  в процессе сдачи  )
Вообщем, подскажите,что же это может быть и как прекратить эти спазмы . Я боюсь за лицо,оно уже сейчас стало асимметричным,а дальше ведь хуже будет. И может ли быть такое,что это инфекци,попавша,в нервы от отита,например? Кстати,на рентгене оптг у меня правая часть затемнена. Но гайморита никогда не было. 
Так много написала,надеюсь,вы дочитали,извините за такое полотно,но я очень поникую и мне страшно,что никто не поймет в чем же толком дело.

Вес 55,рост 160
https://yadi.sk/d/yDIwxT7ei8yP7
мрт шеи,головы,грудного отдела.
Может врач чего не заметил?!

         

PS один раз была у остеопата,он нехитрыми движениями(одной рукой надавливал на мышцы посередине под ключицей,другой в районе позвоночника на уровне 4 позвонка,что то держа)Тонус прошел на несколько дней,потом снова вернулся. Сказал была ротация с2,с4.


----------



## La murr (11 Авг 2015)

*alenka2712*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## alenka2712 (11 Авг 2015)

забыла добавить:по рез-ам  дуплекса сосудов головы и шеи есть гипоплазия обеих ПА


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (11 Авг 2015)

Выпячивание МПД до 2 мм является нормой,т.е. протрузий никаких нет.
Желательно обратиться за помощью к мануальному терапевту,знающему вертеброневрологию (увы, но многие неврологический молоточек никогда в руках не держали) и владеющему мышечными техниками. Это позволит установить правильный диагноз и провести необходимое лечение.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (11 Авг 2015)

alenka2712 написал(а):


> забыла добавить


Было бы хорошо, если бы вы снимки и исследования размещали как положено, ногами вниз. А что вам говорит мануальный терапевт?


----------



## alenka2712 (11 Авг 2015)

Извините,торопилась 
Остеопат ничего не сказал,кроме того,что была ротация с2,с4 и что у меня была хлыстовая травма(правда лет 5 назад),падала назад со своего роста.э
еще раз


----------



## alenka2712 (12 Авг 2015)

Я доктора мрт просила чтобы он "захватил" внчс,с которым у мен проблемы,в ыне могли бы посмотреть,что с ним? Я его даже на снимках не нашла,честно говоря)


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (12 Авг 2015)

alenka2712 написал(а):


> Я доктора мрт просила чтобы он "захватил" внчс,с которым у мен проблемы,в ыне могли бы посмотреть,что с ним? Я его даже на снимках не нашла,честно говоря)


А где МРТ?


----------



## alenka2712 (12 Авг 2015)

Посмотрите,пожалуйста


alenka2712 написал(а):


> https://yadi.sk/d/yDIwxT7ei8yP7
> мрт шеи,головы,грудного отдела.



исследование в формате .jpeg,для удобства. Всего 269 картинок)
https://yadi.sk/d/Gklm3OMgiQHzb


----------



## alenka2712 (15 Авг 2015)

Вот такой тонус. Это после мидокалма. Без-еще хуже,более четче видны полосы. что это? Нерв лицевой,ше или внчс?


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (30 Авг 2015)

Вам нужен хороший невролог. Ясно, что ваши доктора наговорили вам что попало. Проблемы ваши никакого отношения к позвоночнику не имеют. Нужно исключать гемилицевой спазм


----------



## alenka2712 (30 Авг 2015)

у меня мышцы лица не дергаются,те нет мимических проявлений
сходила еще к одному неврологу ставит миофасциальный синдром


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (2 Сен 2015)

alenka2712 написал(а):


> у меня мышцы лица не дергаются,те нет мимических проявлений
> сходила еще к одному неврологу ставит миофасциальный синдром


У Вас эта мышца болит?


----------



## alenka2712 (2 Сен 2015)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> У Вас эта мышца болит?


и тянет и болит. пью противовоспалительные-лучше,меньше болит и видно поменьше,но стянутость все равно есть(над ухом и бровью)


----------



## alenka2712 (4 Сен 2015)

Сходила еще к одному неврологу. Ставит правостороннюю прозопалгию на фоне тригеминальной невралгии 1 и 2 ветви. Назначает лирику,нейромультивит,аркоксиа.
Я думаю,пора начинать лечится как-бы методом исключению,иначе я так и буду выяснять причины,а ситуацию все хуже и хуже. Уже и зубы поднывать стали.
Что скажете про  назначенное лечение?


----------



## Sweettux (31 Янв 2016)

alenka2712 написал(а):


> Сходила еще к одному неврологу. Ставит правостороннюю прозопалгию на фоне тригеминальной невралгии 1 и 2 ветви. Назначает лирику,нейромультивит,аркоксиа.
> Я думаю,пора начинать лечится как-бы методом исключению,иначе я так и буду выяснять причины,а ситуацию все хуже и хуже. Уже и зубы поднывать стали.
> Что скажете про  назначенное лечение?


Добрый день. У меня похожая проблема. Скажите как ваши дела..Установили ли диагноз?


----------



## doclega (8 Фев 2016)

Незадолго до этого был отит....А слух как?

http://www.medchitalka.ru/spravochnik_po_otorinolaringologii/958/29371.html
Рекомендую СКТ височных костей. Заодно и ВНЧС посмотрят. Не заинтересованы ли веточки лицевого нерва в рез-те хронического отита.... Короче, нужно смотреть. Наверное, к ЛОРу сходить перед этим.


----------



## Брюнетка88 (4 Сен 2018)

@alenka2712, Здравствуйте! Как Ваши дела? Очень похожая реакция на ветер/холод, хотела узнать: Вы нашли причину? Напишите, пожалуйста)))


----------



## (Елена) (7 Фев 2019)

Автор темы, @alenka2712, отзовитесь, как ваши дела?


----------

